
6 groundbreaking Ferraris built for the Prince of Brunei: only 1 made it out - mwc
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/6/11371554/pininfarina-ferrari-fx-first-semi-automatic-transmission
======
bpchaps
So. Much. Advertisement.

I got about a 5th of the way in, started skimming and found nothing but fat in
a nearly meatless article and a whole lot of ferrari stroking.

This author needs to learn how to condense his words to get his message
across.

Edit (using freesummarizer.com, which I'm no part of):

For a job like this, Prince Hakeem knew just who to turn to: legendary
automotive design house Carozzeria Pininfarina, which had already completed
one-off versions of Ferraris, Bentleys, Jaguars, and other historic marques
for the Royal Family.

What Garella's team built would become one of the most mysterious and
compelling supercars ever, one that would come to be known as the Ferrari FX.

Garella was 35 when the FX project came to him, and uniquely qualified to make
the prince's dream car a reality.

Pininfarina opted for the Ferrari Testarossa as the platform for the new car.

Pininfarina built three FXs, and continued experimenting with the Prodrive
transmission, adding it to a couple Ferrari F355s more than a year before
Ferrari made its F355 F1 the first production car with a semi-automatic
transmission, in 1997.

Five of Garella's FXs were painted the same familiar Ferrari red; the other,
FX No.

Once it had possession of the car, Williams used a team from their F1 arm to
build the new and improved transmission system in FX No.

4 has spent the majority of its life, occupying a space between the AR1 and
another Pininfarina creation for the Royal Family: a forest-green convertible
based on the Ferrari 456 four-seater, called the Venice (like the FX, there
are several of these still in Brunei, possibly dozens if you count the custom
sedan and wagon versions).

In his article, Goodfellow raved that the low weight and advanced technology
in the FX made it a thrill to drive: "While this Ferrari pulls with more
alacrity than any TR, what makes the FX truly extraordinary when run hard
through the gears is the way the engine works in concert with the
transmission: it delivers an excitement that the heavier, production TRs or
any 355 or 360 can't touch." Vincent Marconi and Englehart plan to get back
around to finishing the project one day, but the museum has lots of cars that
need attention and the FX isn't very high on the priority list.

